# Demon Princess of Slaanesh!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i had this sculpted locally about two years, ago and it was painted my a female friend of mine since she thought it was cool, so safe to say i just got the model back its 100% greenstuff one of a kind evil demon chick! so here it is (Also my demon prince of slaanesh, im thinking of getting rid of the crap sword for a whip though) Oh and the wings are from the plastic DP kit, the ones the guy sculpted kinda sucked...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Really no feedbacK? O.O


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't know what to say man... I personally think it's the ugliest thing I've ever seen and would lock it deep down in the basement, or melt it down to base elements, never to be seen again... At first I thought it was a cake, which would explain the bra and stuff, it looks like cake icing.... That anime sword IS atrocious , so good on ya for getting rid of it LOL...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I think your friend needs to enrol in painting classes. And the French knickers really don't do it for me.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I think your friend needs to enrol in painting classes. And the French knickers really don't do it for me.


Really? the paint job looks AMAZING in person, the pictures just kinda suck  Whats wrong with French knickers?????? Kinky slaanesh chick with claws sounds like a good time to me!
:biggrin:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Really? the paint job looks AMAZING in person, the pictures just kinda suck  Whats wrong with French knickers?????? Kinky slaanesh chick with claws sounds like a good time to me!
> :biggrin:


She doesn't look kinky, she just looks like she's taken a brick to the face, and gotten a really bad concussion.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

and no comments in less than 24 hours isn't uncommon...

As for the model...GW make Greater Daemons...as do FW...they won't get laughed off the table...sorry but that's my opinion of it...

Oh and Slaanesh disapproves of your French knickers, its naked or leather straps, otherwise no dice.

Grish


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That model needs to be smashed with a hammer. I don't mean the proverbial "hammer of the Emperor," either-- I mean a hammer used for nailing railroad spikes. 

You probably shouldn't take that out in public...someone might think you're some kind of child molester who's got some serious schizophrenia going on on top of that.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Slaanesh is displeased.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Did i mention it was made of all green stuff?

Also Slaanesh is happy , the leather and chains where getting old and rusty....(Yes Grish i know that gets you MORE excited..)


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Wouldn't it actually please Slaanesh if it causes you to tear your eyes out? uke:

She kinda looks like she got Down's or something.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm sorry but I am gunna have to agree with the guys here on this, I normally like to stay positive because being rude about peoples work is not in my nature, but first of all its way too colorful and the way they modeled it just makes it look way too creepy, and not in a good way.

Sorry I hate dissing peoples hard work


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Not all green stuff... the wings are plastic.

If this thing was 'accidently' knocked off the table, then stepped on, then tossed down a few flights of stairs, and left outside in the rain for 5-10 years.... you might have something that Nurgle would reluctantly claim.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Pefect! i was going for "What the fuck?" as the answer when its on the table  Perfect for slaanesh...now......i bet you all will have a heart attack if i had something nurgle made


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

shit man, thats a funny model. I just cryed with laughter lol

Don't get me wrong as a WTF model its great.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

turel2 said:


> shit man, thats a funny model. I just cryed with laughter lol
> 
> Don't get me wrong as a WTF model its great.


That was the whole idea something so odd the opponent is confused as what to do.... Psychological war-fair FTW!

Edit: ALso if you had that flying at you i think you would run!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, its definitely scary . . . 

But in, "you're being attacked by a gargantuan drunken hussy in strange granny-panty lingerie . . ."

Its like, if a slaaneshi daemon princess outfitted herself at a thrift shop.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Sorry man, I know Slaanesh is supposed to be about super vibrant colors and sexuality and stuff, but...

Okay, I'll be honest since most people have already done so. That thing would make Papa Nurgle puke his guts out. It reminds of that one pastel artist you see at every exhibit- you know the one. That ONE guy. 

I can tell that's what you were going for because Slaanesh is all about sensory overload so in a way you did well because JESUS H CHRIST I can't look at that thing for more then a few seconds. It's like if a cuttlefish exploded all over a rainbow .

You succeeded, but at the price of it being a bearable model to any other human. LAUNCH IT INTO ORBIT


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Also Slaanesh is happy , the leather and chains where getting old and rusty....(Yes Grish i know that gets you MORE excited..)





Witch King of Angmar said:


> That was the whole idea something so odd the opponent is confused as what to do.... Psychological war-fair FTW!
> 
> Edit: ALso if you had that flying at you i think you would run!


No I'm much more of a Nurgle fan myself, whips and chains stay in the cotton fields.

As for psychological warfare...I think they'd attack it more, just to get it off the table faster. Also if they deny you your Daemonic Possession puppet...then your kinda...well...stuffed.

Grish


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> No I'm much more of a Nurgle fan myself, whips and chains stay in the cotton fields.
> 
> As for psychological warfare...I think they'd attack it more, just to get it off the table faster. Also if they deny you your Daemonic Possession puppet...then your kinda...well...stuffed.
> 
> Grish


Better they shoot at it then the angry nurgle units running up to say hi along with noise marines


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

what...Angry Marines....ALWAYS ANGRY ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Artistically its looks good if were going for gaudy and scary all at once. I personally see alice on crack. Its something i think only one would see whille jacked up on acid and many other hacinagenic drugs all at once.
90% of poeple will shoot the ever livin crap out of it just to not have to look at it. Im not gonna bash it since i think everyone else has covered that department but what i will say is damn thats scary. Actually thats about all i got thank god i dont have to face this monstrosity.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

NEW CHAPTERS PLEASE


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

View attachment 11181


She's crossed-eyed


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, no more /tg/ shit, please. I keep meaning to have the powers that be add "Things you find on 4chan should stay on 4chan" to the site rules...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

TheSpore said:


> Artistically its looks good if were going for gaudy and scary all at once. I personally see alice on crack. Its something i think only one would see whille jacked up on acid and many other hacinagenic drugs all at once.
> 90% of poeple will shoot the ever livin crap out of it just to not have to look at it. Im not gonna bash it since i think everyone else has covered that department but what i will say is damn thats scary. Actually thats about all i got thank god i dont have to face this monstrosity.


Oh you will face it...YOU WILL bwahahahaha!k:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

By the way of the English language, you're actually trolling posting that. Trying to provoke a reaction, by posting, and this will come out as hurtful, but truthful, what looks like something took food-dye and ipecac, and vomited over the table is trolling.

I've rarely actually found a model that I don't like, where I've had to point out how poor it is. I use poor, as unfortunately, young new hipsters seem to like using words like *disgusting* and *horrible* as descriptive words that "big-up" pieces of work - but this is just... poor.

In essence, posting something to elicit such a reaction is trolling, and hence no different than the Nazi Marines posted up a couple of years ago. Admittedly, one is more serious than the other - but at least those models were of both a high standard of painting, and aside from swastika's and influence, meshed well with the current scheme.

Bit of a rant, I know, but christ, I do get pig sick of people posting some dog turd on the table, and saying that it's painted that way because it's in the style of chaos. It makes Pre-3.5th Chaos models look drab and boring.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh my god! These replies are gold! I cant stop laughing! :laugh:
(at least the ones before the fa/tg/uy's replies)

This thread is almost worth a sticky. :laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Oh my god! These replies are gold! I cant stop laughing! :laugh:
> (at least the ones before the fa/tg/uy's replies)
> 
> This thread is almost worth a sticky. :laugh:


Own my creepiness of armys do :grin:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Utter shit.

Chuck it.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow I would toss that in the trash if I found it not to think twice of using it a a daemon etc.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

.Kevin. said:


> Wow I would toss that in the trash if I found it not to think twice of using it a a daemon etc.


Throwing ANY MODEL away is unforgivable!


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Throwing ANY MODEL away is unforgivable!


I didn't mean trash as a trash bag, I meant scrap it (melt down to reformable green stuff)


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Man, four pages of laughing. Its been a good morning.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

unxpekted22 said:


> Man, four pages of laughing. Its been a good morning.


 
The only worth that this thread provides :laugh:! Some really great responses. Since everyone else has already mocked it mercilessly I will stick to saying that my five year old models and paints better than that. It is absolute rubbish and your philosphy of 



Witch King of Angmar said:


> Throwing ANY MODEL away is unforgivable!


does not apply in this situation. Burn it, pitch the ashes, and pray that God has mercy on your soul.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't forget to create a Containment Circle of salt around the spot it was burned to prevent it from escaping the material realm.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

lol i feel bad for the creator of this thing he poured his blood, sweat, and soul into this creation and everyone is just laughing at him. (still doesnt mean it aint ugly believe me it is ugly more like fugly) You man just keep doin what do and who gives a damn what others think. now if you figure a way to make it fit in the malifaux univers it might work better there


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I was just wondering actually what does the rest of the army look like anyway. Also ide be afraid to throw in the trash because what if it just comes back and then it starts to haunt you and it some how appears everywhere. The sculpter didnt get blood on it while being created did they otherwise it might already have its own mind and be alive and just is only active when your not looking.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> I was just wondering actually what does the rest of the army look like anyway. Also ide be afraid to throw in the trash because what if it just comes back and then it starts to haunt you and it some how appears everywhere. The sculpter didnt get blood on it while being created did they otherwise it might already have its own mind and be alive and just is only active when your not looking.












The resemblance is kinda creepy.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Midge913 said:


> The resemblance is kinda creepy.


I see what you mean but at least this one isnt damn near half the size of you.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Don't forget to create a Containment Circle of salt around the spot it was burned to prevent it from escaping the material realm.


I think this is my favorite comment so far :rofl:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Tonight we attempt to solve this difficult and complex equation:










oh wait, hang on......











The sad thing is, there does seem to be some actual sculpting and painting talent applied here, just the application of said talent has produced the fugliest model ever to rape the eyes of wargamers the world over.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I agree with Varakir - obviously some talent applied here, but the end result is...well...

Absolutely fookin' bowfin!

B-I-N!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

HOLY SHIT I HAVE LADY GA-GA IN MY ARMY!!!! Well this explane's the mystery of who created it! (gaga i mean)


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Was I the only one to get - rep for saying trash it o,o


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

.Kevin. said:


> Was I the only one to get - rep for saying trash it o,o


Never throw a model in the Garbage, plus i rather like my Less-evil Green stuff lady gaga.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Danny Devito as the 'Penguin' fisting Micheal Moore.

If this Model was a Porn film, that'd be it.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cut it's head off burn it get an exorcist to kill the daemon possessing that model 

Sorry for the rant it looked like it took ages and I know I could not do better 
I just don't like being mean


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Man, i don't wanna diss this model but I am pretty much weeping with laughter at the C&C given so far...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree that there is considerable sculpting talent has gone into this mini. Far more than I have at any rate. However i think the sculptor has missed some critical points with regards the concept of slaneesh and as a result has somewhat missed the intended target. The choice of attire is an unusual one. On the other hand the head is really quite well sculpted. It is like he has grabbed some of tha salient slaneeshy attributes and joined them together, without having something to tie them together. I hope that makes some kind of sense. I am an engineer not an art critic.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> I agree that there is considerable sculpting talent has gone into this mini. Far more than I have at any rate. However i think the sculptor has missed some critical points with regards the concept of slaneesh and as a result has somewhat missed the intended target. The choice of attire is an unusual one. On the other hand the head is really quite well sculpted. It is like he has grabbed some of tha salient slaneeshy attributes and joined them together, without having something to tie them together. I hope that makes some kind of sense. I am an engineer not an art critic.


Well

I HEAR BY DUB THIS MODEL....

LADY GAGA!!!!!!


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I like the paint job, but it says "Woodstock hippie body painting" more than "Daemon Princess from the warp". It just looks to damn happy. Even the lingerie is too happy, it reminds me of sexy house wife, not Daemon slut. The claws, sword and hooves colors don't match the rest of the model and the face needs to be redone (specially the eyes and lipstick colors.) The bows and lace make it look comical, need to get rid of both and give her daemon/biker slut leather panties.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe she's insecure about her body, hence she must cover it up?


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

lady gaga wouldnt where knickers


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

the flesh color is the only good paint, the rest of the model is...... cant find words to describe how ugly it is


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Spray it black and paint it properly...sorry to be negative but it is an eyesore at the moment. :shok:


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I...I don't hate it.
Contrary to the majority of opinions expressed, I don't think the frilly undies are a problem. Trying to limit Slaanesh to just leather and chains misses the point.
Most of the sculpt is pretty well done. The sword sucks, the head and hair is meh, and the pose is static and boring.
That said, the paint job is hideous, and not in a good way.
It's not even ugly in a Slaaneshi, sensory-overload way. It's pastels and body paint, and it has two lazy eyes. Slaanesh needs to be a balance between dusturbing and alluring, and this paint job is neither.
Replace the sword, do something to make the head less human looking, and adjust the pose if you can. Strip it or prime over it, and try again on the paint job.
Go for sexy first, and then add little distrubing touches here and there to make it just off enough you feel icky for finding it sexy.

If you do redo it, I'd like to see how it comes out.
The garish colors and eye-gouging designs are what the mortal followers of Slaanesh are known for. Daemons of the Dark and Beautiful One are known for being inhuman creatures, but still disturbingly alluring and sexy.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Was it really necessary to bump this thread? Please let this abomination die. Horribly. Possibly due to blunt trauma by pneumatic hammer.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Its definatly lady Gaga, lol


----------

